# Clark hill?



## gaharleyboy (Feb 10, 2011)

Anybody been doin any good down there this winter, me and my buddys live in north east ga and don't wanna waste a 2 hour trip there if not.


----------



## Dawgs30814 (Feb 11, 2011)

We are going to check it out tomorrow.


----------



## gaharleyboy (Feb 12, 2011)

let us know how you do if you don't mind please sure.  thats a heck of a ride for us if its a waste of time right now


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Feb 14, 2011)

big fish can be found..... but your gonna have to work a little for it


----------



## gaharleyboy (Feb 14, 2011)

Towards the south end or north end? we usually put in towards the north end since we're coming from up around gainesville


----------



## 67chevyjr (Feb 14, 2011)

Went Saturday night and saw a grand total of 3 fish, i would wait just a little bit longer.


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Feb 14, 2011)

We usually fish the south end..... wait till the next full moon and hit it....


----------



## gaharleyboy (Feb 17, 2011)

Thanks guys! We just went over to the north end of hartwell yesterday and seen two fish but we didn't get to fish after dark trolling motor batteries died after abt two hours :-/


----------



## Bowfisher (Feb 17, 2011)

gaharleyboy said:


> Thanks guys! We just went over to the north end of hartwell yesterday and seen two fish but we didn't get to fish after dark trolling motor batteries died after abt two hours :-/



Nice meeting yall last night...we ended up with about 25 or so..Hope to see yall at the tourny there in a couple of weeks


----------



## gaharleyboy (Feb 21, 2011)

yessir, same to y'all, we went up to lanier this weekend and prbly seen 75 or 100 fish, they were just very spooky and we only ended up with about 20 or so. it amazed me how many bass we seen up shallow this early


----------



## Michael (Feb 21, 2011)

I'm always amazed how many bass or other "game" fish we DON'T see. 90-95% of the fish we do see are "rough" fish that 99% of the fishermen don't fish for. That means most of the fish in a lake are there for the minority "bow" fishers.

Bowfishing has taught me a lot about regular fishing. I used to think if I wasn't catching something it was because I wasn't using the right lure or wasn't retrieving it correctly. Now I know the reason is because the fish simply aren't there. Fish seem to congregate at certain places at different times of the year. The guys who consistently catch fish know where they stack up when.


----------



## gaharleyboy (Mar 1, 2011)

Yea my dad and I have bass fished our whole lives and it's usually atleast another month before they move up as shallow as they are now, we've consistently seen "good" bass up in 2 feet or less of water, the water has warmed up 15 degrees in 2 weeks on Lanier this weather is crazy lol


----------



## Huntndemgaducks (Mar 2, 2011)

Shootin good there right now but this weekend is going to be sketchy because of the temp. last friday we went and shot about 40, alotta cats and saturday night got around 20. Some big carp are already up to


----------



## huntmore (Mar 2, 2011)

Huntndemgaducks said:


> Shootin good there right now but this weekend is going to be sketchy because of the temp. last friday we went and shot about 40, alotta cats and saturday night got around 20. Some big carp are already up to



I got the new platform mostly done today. I need to put a rail on and it will be done. You going to be at the lake house sat. If the weather holds we will be there.


----------



## Huntndemgaducks (Mar 3, 2011)

If yall are down i will come up there, so just let me know. Were gunna shoot up there tomorrow night


----------

